# Struggles for my new business



## lisameowrie (Mar 27, 2015)

I have so many questions, gah - I don't know where to begin.

I quit vet tech school almost two months ago now to pursue my pet photography business and put together my website in a few weeks: Chicago Pet Photography Litter Bears Pet Photography - I researched A LOT of other pet photographer's websites across the country to see what kind of business models they had in place and to make sure my pricing was on point for my session fees. 

I can't offer a lot of quality products yet because I can't buy samples because 1) I simply don't have the money to, plus 2) I just don't even know how to price the products that are offered through the lab right now and 3) anything else I want to offer in addition to prints, gallery wraps, and standout mounts I have to self-fulfill and that's going way over my head.

I am not sure how to market my business. I recently just finished up a week long, $5/day Facebook campaign that raked in only about 50 something new likes, but I can tell these people are not going to  contact me for services, they simply just thought the photos were cute. 

Trying to learn SEO for my website is a joke. Not sure what to blog about to help my SEO since I have nothing to blog about yet since there's no business!

Anyone have anything thoughts, tips, suggestions... help!


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 27, 2015)

It takes a while for the business to build up so you have to keep at it.  It's one thing to like a photo, and another to pay money for the photos.  There are many other pet photographers out there.  What makes your services unique that people will pay for it?  From what I've learned starting my own business, pretty photos are not enough.  It's the whole experience that you're offering to your clients that will set you apart.

I'd network with local veterinarians, pet stores, pet grooming shops, etc to spread the word.  Networking with local professionals is important part of your business.  Word of mouth in this industry is much more powerful than online advertising and SEO IMHO.

There are so many things to do, it's a never ending process.  I personally never compete on price because it's a race to the bottom that nobody will win at the end.  It's unsustainable for a  business in the long run.  Treat pet photography as a luxury item and then sell that idea to the right people that are willing to pay for it.  Perceived value is the key and it is everything about your business.  Your website, your photographs, your about me page, how you dress, how write online, how you interact with clients, etc.

My humble opinion...


----------



## photoguy99 (Mar 27, 2015)

Not to be a Danny Downer but.. go back to vet tech school.

Almost nobody is making a living money shooting pets. There's a lot of people out there with a dream, a camera, and a web site. Some of them are making a bit of extra money, most of them aren't even covering their expenses. Shooting *people* is a brutal business, pets is tougher.

How many pet owners do you know? How many of those would part with $200 for some pictures of their pet? There are probably something like 3 million households with pets in the Chicago area, and probably 100 or more people with dream, a camera, and a web site. Do the math..

You're jumping in to a shark tank, and you don't seem to have any of the skills you need, except for a modest ability with a camera. You take perfectly nice photos of your cats. They're not jaw-dropping, but they're perfectly nice.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 27, 2015)

Finish  vet tech school. Get in at a vet office somewhere.  Work a deal with them to let you advertise your pet photography business there.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a few photographers working for me who own their own portrait business, but they make their living by being a corporate events shooter for me. It's just how it is. My wife has a good friend that has been voted the best photographer in town for several years in a row, but she struggles financially since she only does portrait work and sometimes weddings. I think if you want to be successful in a photography business, you need to be open minded about what you shoot. Use your company to contract to other companies that require commercial work. It's funny, corporate events photography requires the least post shooting work, yet it pays the most and is most sustainable.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 27, 2015)

As an additional note, the difference between a successful startup and a failing one is that a successful startup rarely has its business owners sitting in front of a computer to drum up business. Entrepreneurship does not work that way. You need to be out networking with all of the pet stores, vet offices, dog parks, and pet shelters. You need to volunteer your time to shoot portraits for adoptable pets, and offer a prize to the local stores and shelters. Setup an event with your local pet store and shelter. Have those venues sell raffle tickets at $5 each and the winner will win a prize shoot with you worth x dollars. It's cross promoting and benefits all parties involved. Don't worry about seo. Your in person efforts will drive direct traffic to your site, which in turn will boost your organic search ranking. Nothing provides for better seo. If your people skills are bad, find another photographer as a business partner. Businesses like yours oftentimes look better to the consumer if it is owned and operated by a group. Psychologically, consumers respond better to an established business than a single person. There are so many things that you can do, but instead of focusing purely on photo education, it's time you learn how to do business by those who do it successfully.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 27, 2015)

The advice I gave you earlier in one of your posts still applies.  

However...  Looking for prospective clients on the internet isn't going to work very well until you're better known.  So go to the pet shows and any place where enthusiastic people show off their pets.  That's where the people who care will be.  Once you find them, then you'll need to put on your sales-person hat on and get them interested in what you have to offer.


----------



## waday (Mar 27, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> Finish  vet tech school. Get in at a vet office somewhere.  Work a deal with them to let you advertise your pet photography business there.


Absolutely. Potential clients would literally be walking through the front door.

ETA: My sister is a licensed vet tech with a biology degree. I have three points to make with this: 

(1) she has literally seen coworkers start their own businesses (pet walking, pet photography, and pet boarding) using experience at the company, and the company let these people advertise (and recommend) their businesses to the company's clients; 
(2) for my sister, if she started her own business doing something, she could fall back on either her vet tech certification or her biology degree if the business didn't work out; 
(3) if the vet tech thing didn't work out, she could fall back on her biology degree.

Lots of fail-safes having a degree.


----------



## lisameowrie (Mar 27, 2015)

I appreciate the feedback, but I would rather die that go work at a vet clinic again. I left for many good reasons. It was emotionally and physically draining and I did not agree with some doctors decisions that seemed rather willy nilly. Have you been a vet tech or gone to vet tech school? I worked a year in two different clinics, so until you have lived a certain lifestyle, don't give the advice to someone to go back to doing THAT which they know is not right for them.

With that said, I agree with networking with pet related businesses and because of my experience and brief background as a vet tech/school I have a few connections.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 27, 2015)

Okay, you're not going back to school again.  Fine... your reasons, your choice.  It takes money to make money, so:  Get a job (slinging hash, washing floors, whatever...) and save every penny 'til you've got about $5K.  From that you will:  Buy insurance and appropriate local/state/federal licenses, pay a lawyer to review your contracts & agreements, etc, etc. That should all run around $2000 or less.

Now, head over to Craig's List (or local equivalent).  Scroll through the list of graphic designers looking for work until you find one (a) whose work you like; and (b) will work for trade.  In exchange for designing a flyer and some advertising, you take some pictures for him/her.

Take an informal poll in your desired area of doing business; find out how many pet-shops, grooming clinics, vets, doggy-daycares and related businesses there are.  Next, set up an account at Vistaprint or somewhere similar and print off enough rack cards so that you can leave 50-75 cards with 2/3 of those business (some are just going to tell you to hit the skids).  Next, choose your five BEST, and I mean BEST images, and have them printed (at proper lab, NOT Costco/Wal-mart) in a variety of sizes and finishes.  Then, put all that together in a professional looking folio, and put on your comfy shoes and walk into each of those businesses.  Don't call, don't e-mail, meet, face to face.  Introduce yourself, show them your portfolio and ask if you can leave a display (because you also bought nice, lucite displays fro the rack cards) with them.  As you're showing them your portfolio, you're offering them a complimentary session so that they can "vouch" for you.

Keep your website and social media up to date, and worry about SEO to the point where people can find you quickly with simple searches, but don't obsess about it.  Hang out at dog parks, always with a handful of cards in your bag and hand them out at every occasion.  NEVER miss an opportunity to pass out a business card or advertising flyer.


----------



## lisameowrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Lucky for me, my brother runs a successful graphic design and branding company and my boyfriend a web designer and programmer who are also very talented artists. Got that covered. No, they didn't make my site though. 

Very useful info ^^^ - best thing I have heard, thank you!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 27, 2015)

lisameowrie said:


> Lucky for me, my brother runs a successful graphic design and branding company and my boyfriend a web designer and programmer who are also very talented artists. Got that covered. No, they didn't make my site though.
> 
> Very useful info ^^^ - best thing I have heard, thank you!


So, you've got no excuse.  GTFOWI!


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 27, 2015)

tirediron said:


> So, you've got no excuse.  *GTFOWI*!


  I just can't figure that one out ...


----------



## tirediron (Mar 27, 2015)

Get the f.... on with it.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 27, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Get the f.... on with it.



Yup, sales is all about getting you and your product in front of potential customers !!
Looks like you have the internet aspect taken care of if you just ask.


----------



## lisameowrie (Mar 27, 2015)

I have never been good with people though, that's where my boyfriend helps. I have terrible anxiety and trip over my words, ugh. I can feel the anxiety just thinking about walking into these places....


----------



## tirediron (Mar 27, 2015)

Then use him; work out a sales pitch between the two of you where he does most of the talking, but dealing with people is a huge part of the business, 'cause at the end of the day, Rover probably doesn't have a Visa card, so his humans are going to paying the bills (and calling the shots), and the more casual, relaxed and fun you make the session, the better your sales will be!


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 27, 2015)

lisameowrie said:


> I have never been good with people though, that's where my boyfriend helps. I have terrible anxiety and trip over my words, ugh. I can feel the anxiety just thinking about walking into these places....




Unfortunately this is something that you will have to overcome as a business owner.  You are the face of your business and there is no way around that.  Photos look similar but the interaction between you and the clients will make a lasting impression, which will bring in future referrals.   What I said the post earlier regarding pretty photos are not enough, it's the whole experience.  Your interaction with vendors, other professionals, and clients is part of the experience that will make a lasting impression to bring in more businesses.  People need to know and remember you and your business, and you want to make that memory a good one.


----------



## Designer (Mar 27, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Get the f.... on with it.


Yeah, but she's a girl, so...


----------



## tirediron (Mar 27, 2015)

Designer said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Get the f.... on with it.
> ...


So, she puts on her big-girl britches and gets the f.... on with it!  What else?


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 27, 2015)

write up a sales pitch for yourself (& bf), including all the materials.
Then practice it in front of the mirror; with friends (human ones too), etc until it's ingrained in your thinking.  Then when you are talking in front of people it won't be so hard to come up with certain conversations.

yeah what John - Tirediron said above  lol


----------



## waday (Mar 27, 2015)

lisameowrie said:


> I appreciate the feedback, but I would rather die that go work at a vet clinic again. I left for many good reasons. It was emotionally and physically draining and I did not agree with some doctors decisions that seemed rather willy nilly. Have you been a vet tech or gone to vet tech school? I worked a year in two different clinics, so until you have lived a certain lifestyle, don't give the advice to someone to go back to doing THAT which they know is not right for them.


<rant>

Yes, I have experience. Honestly, you should have known what you signed up for when trying to be a vet tech. It's a lot harder than people realize. You're essentially a nurse for animals. You have to hold the pets while they get worked/operated on. Give them medicine/shots/etc. You have to work through getting bitten and scratched. You also better have a change of clothes for when they 'discharge' on you (whether that be urine, feces, or worse). Seeing animals come in that get hit by cars, or are clearly beaten by their owners. "She broke her leg." Oh, you mean for the fifth time? _Sure._

It's also holding animals while they are euthanized. HOLDING THEM WHILE THEY ARE EUTHANIZED. That's hard, especially when someone wants them euthanized because they pee on the carpet, or they just had a kid and can't deal with the dog anymore and refuse to put it up for adoption.

I've personally held animals while they got operated on... held them while they were euthanized. I've had to bag their body and put it in a freezer. 

Yes, it's tough. Really tough. Emotionally draining. Definitely not for everyone.

Sorry, but, to get to my point: to characterize the doctors' actions as being "willy nilly" is disrespectful when you only have a year of experience. When I first started, I thought the same thing, but after watching what they do, and asking them why they do what they do, you get answers that make sense. Now, I clearly don't know the doctors you dealt with, but they're not all the same. Some are good, some are bad. Instead of quitting the field and claiming it as "willy nilly", go work for someone you respect and gain respect for the field.

It's funny, because many people do that to photographers, not realizing exactly how hard it is to take a proper photo and that it's more than just pointing the camera and pressing a button.

</rant>


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 27, 2015)

A friend of mine is a Vet Doctor.  After years of being pushed around and bouncing around multiple Vet hospitals she struck out on her own and created a great business Vet Hospital.  Doing business the way she wanted to do it, versus how she was told to do it and never agreed.

So sometimes, there's business reasons why Vet Doctors do what they do.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 27, 2015)

did he do the logo? i like it.


----------



## lisameowrie (Mar 27, 2015)

I too have held animals while they've been operated on, have placed their catheters for + held them while being euthanized, have had to bag them and put them in freezer, have been pissed and **** on countless times. I am not saying I didn't know what I signed up for, I am saying it wasn't for me, I am never going back to again and it doesn't make me a bad person either.  Don't twist my words and say I generalized the whole field as willy nilly either, I said SOME DOCTOR'S DECISIONS seemed rather willy nilly. When they want to take a dog that has only vomited a few times that seems fine otherwise and quote do "exploratory surgery", laughs about it, and they find nothing, that to me is careless and senseless. When the same doctor euthanizes a lost seizing puppy without even checking to see if it belonged to anyone first via rabies tag or microchip, that to me is careless and senseless. 

Now, getting back on topic...


----------



## lisameowrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Braineack said:


> did he do the logo? i like it.



Yes, my brother did - thank you.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm in the process of developing my dog portraiture portfolio.  If you do make money, don't forget to hire me.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 27, 2015)

In many ways, business is about salesmanship.  It's convincing someone (a prospective customer) that what you do is worth the money that you're asking.  The process of convincing is something that really requires the salesperson to tap into the prospect's motivations.  You say you're not "good with people".  Well, many people think that, but if you're the primary salesperson for your business, you'll have to overcome that.  There's theory, and then there's practice.  Joining a public speaking club (like Toastmasters) can go a long way to giving you the confidence you need to speak to people.  There are networking groups such as BNI which really depend on allowing each participant to talk about their business in a way that focuses the person's attention on the key points.

I am a very strong introvert.  But learning to meet with people, to carry on a conversation, and to probably most importantly, to actively listen, was without a doubt the most important part of my evolution into a self-employed entrepreneur.  It ain't easy.  But it is the difference between eating regularly, or not.


----------



## deeky (Mar 27, 2015)

In my experience, the people most passionate about their pets tend to be those who rescue.  Work with a rescue or shelter and give them free head shots of animals up for adoption in exchange for watermarking them and maybe inclusion of a business card in the adoption packet or something.  It's more an investment of time than money.


----------



## Austin Greene (Mar 31, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> I personally never compete on price because it's a race to the bottom that nobody will win at the end.  It's unsustainable for a  business in the long run.



*THIS. *Charge what you _need_ to charge, and what you feel you deserve. Just make sure you've got the skills to back it up.


----------

